# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  κριση πανικου ή αρχη καταθλιψηs?

## olasouper

καλησπερα ειμαι 30 ετων και εδω και ενα διαστημα παλευω με την ψυχολογια μου ειμαι αναμεσα σε κρισειs πανικου και αρχη μιαs καταθλιψηs..
καθημερινα ειμαι μια στιs καλεs μου και μια στιs κακεs μου με συμπτωματολογια να κλαιω χωριs λογο ,να νιωθω τα ποδια μου πολυ βαρια ακομα και να σκεφτομαι να περπατησω για μια βολτα..θεληση υπαρχει αλλα παντα με τρομαζει οτι θα με ποιασουν τα συμπτωματα, δεν μπαινω μεσα σε λεωφορεια με κοσμο νιωθω οτι πνιγομαι ....
πηγα σε ψυχολογο οπου διεκρινε κριση πανικου 
εδω και λιγεs μερεs ξεκινησα και τα stelminal των 10 mg καθε βραδι και περιμενω να με βοηθησουν..
εχω ενδιαφερον για να κανω πραγματα και το περιβαλλον μου προσπαθει να με βοηθησει αλλα με τρομαζει το γεγονοs να παω καπου μονη μηπωs και με πιασουν τα συνπτωματα με τιs κομμαρεs και τα βαρια ποδια -αισθημα λιποθυμιas
πωσ το ξεπερναω αυτο?

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Μην το ρωτας...Αυτα τα δυο,πανικοι και καταθλιψη συνυπαρχουν..!Η καταθλιψη μπορει να φερει και κρισεις πανικου και οι κρισεις πανικου καταθλιψη..Ψυχοθεραπεια κανεις ή μονο καταπινεις δισκια??
Κινδυνευω να γινω γραφικη,αλλα οι κρισεις πανικου , τα ψυχοσωματικα , ο φοβος δεν λυνονται με χαπακια.Θα σε καλμαρουν αλλα ομως αμα η σκεψη νοσει οι πανικοι θα κυριαρχουν.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

βλεποντας ποσες φορες βλεπουμε αυτο το θεμα σε αυτο το φορουμ διαπιστωνω σε αυτη τη πολη πως τους ανθρωπους τους εχει φαει η αποξενωση η μοναξια κ η ελλειψη επικοινωνιας

----------


## IVAN

> καλησπερα ειμαι 30 ετων και εδω και ενα διαστημα παλευω με την ψυχολογια μου ειμαι αναμεσα σε κρισειs πανικου και αρχη μιαs καταθλιψηs..
> καθημερινα ειμαι μια στιs καλεs μου και μια στιs κακεs μου με συμπτωματολογια να κλαιω χωριs λογο ,να νιωθω τα ποδια μου πολυ βαρια ακομα και να σκεφτομαι να περπατησω για μια βολτα..θεληση υπαρχει αλλα παντα με τρομαζει οτι θα με ποιασουν τα συμπτωματα, δεν μπαινω μεσα σε λεωφορεια με κοσμο νιωθω οτι πνιγομαι ....
> πηγα σε ψυχολογο οπου διεκρινε κριση πανικου 
> εδω και λιγεs μερεs ξεκινησα και τα stelminal των 10 mg καθε βραδι και περιμενω να με βοηθησουν..
> εχω ενδιαφερον για να κανω πραγματα και το περιβαλλον μου προσπαθει να με βοηθησει αλλα με τρομαζει το γεγονοs να παω καπου μονη μηπωs και με πιασουν τα συνπτωματα με τιs κομμαρεs και τα βαρια ποδια -αισθημα λιποθυμιas
> πωσ το ξεπερναω αυτο?


καλησπέρα olasouper ο γιατρός σου είναι ο ειδικός για να κάνει διάγνωση... 
βόλτα, βόλτες κάνε πολλές θα σε βοηθήσουν στα σίγουρα ..
και αν μπορείς ξεκίνα να γυμνάζεσαι 
όχι τίποτα τραγικό.. λίγο τρέξιμο...ή περπάτημα

εγώ έτσι το αντιμετωπίζω... φάρμακα δεν έχω πάρει..
δεν είμαι κατά... απλά φοβάμαι τον ψυχολόγο..

εύχομαι σε βοηθησουν εσένα ... σκέψου και ότι.... όλα θα πάνε καλά .:)

----------


## giannisfrank

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα στο ότι μία αγχώδης διαταραχή όπως η Διαταραχή Πανικού, μπορεί να προκαλέσει καταθλιπτικά συμπτώματα ή και κατάθλιψη. Τα φάρμακα δεν είναι πάντα η λύση γιατί κυρίως στοχεύουν στο σύμπτωμα και όχι στο πρόβλημα. Η ψυχοθεραπεία σε περιπτώσεις παρόμοιες κάνει θαύματα… πίστεψε με…

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> κυρίως στοχεύουν στο σύμπτωμα και όχι στο πρόβλημα.


 αυτο ως τωρα το εχω πει καμια ντουζινα φορες κ το λεω κ το λεω κ το ξαναλεω αφηστε τα συμπτωματα κ βρειτε το προβλημα κ εγω το λεω κ εγω το ακουω κ αντε παλι ιατρικοι οροι (αγχώδης διαταραχή διάγνωση.συμπτωματολογια ) κ παει λεγοντας ανεβαστε επιτελους κανενα θεμα που να μιλα για τις σχεσεις σας με τους γυρω κ αφηστε αυτο το χαβα με τη συμπτωματολογια το εχω πει καμια ντουζνα φορες ως τωρα.

----------


## μυσπ

Κουραγιο φιλη μου εχω μεγαλη πειρα απο καταθλιψη,οπωσδηποτε το φορουμ δεν ειναι για να κανουμε διαγνωση αλλα θεωρω οτι επειδη εχεις διαθεση να κανεις πραγματα δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι πασχεις απο καταθλιψη επειδη η καταθλιψη ειναι μια κατασταση που δεν σε ενδιαφερει το παραμικρο επομενως μαλλον πασχεις απο κριση πανικου,Πρεπει να δεις γιατι φοβασαι τοσο τον κοσμο στο λεωφορειο,μηπως ειναι κ μια μορφη κοινωνιοφοβιας?Απο την στιγμη που εχεις οικεια προσωπα κοντα σου μην φοβασαι μπορεις να πηγαινεις μαζι τους παντου παρεα επισης αναγκαια ειναι η δραστηριοτητα εστω σε 1 2 τομεις κ η εξοδος,κ εγω με καταθλιψη αυτα εκανα κ με βοηθαει τρομερα το αγορι μου κ οι δικοι μου για να κινητοποιουμαι,επισης με βοηθαει πολυ ο πνευματικος εκκλησια που πηγα κ η ειδικος που πηγαινω,οσο για τα φαρμακα ειναι νωρις για να δρασουν λιγο περιμενε

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Καλο κουραγιο.

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> Μην το ρωτας...Αυτα τα δυο,πανικοι και καταθλιψη συνυπαρχουν..!Η καταθλιψη μπορει να φερει και κρισεις πανικου και οι κρισεις πανικου καταθλιψη..Ψυχοθεραπεια κανεις ή μονο καταπινεις δισκια??
> Κινδυνευω να γινω γραφικη,αλλα οι κρισεις πανικου , τα ψυχοσωματικα , ο φοβος δεν λυνονται με χαπακια.Θα σε καλμαρουν αλλα ομως αμα η σκεψη νοσει οι πανικοι θα κυριαρχουν.


Ακριβώς...
Τα πιο παλιά μέλη ίσως θυμούνται αυτό που λέω και ξαναλέω και μερικούς τους ξινίζει 
Η άποψή μου είναι ότι η φαρμακευτική αγωγή θα πρέπει να είναι πάντα η έσχατη λύση και σε δύσκολες περιπτώσεις που έχουν να κάνουν ΜΟΝΟ με την ψυχιατρική.!!!

Όσον αφορά το πως το ξεπερνάς που ρώτησες.
Χρειάζεται καθημερινός αγώνας.Βήμα βήμα,μικρούς στόχους κάθε φορά αλλιώς οι σκέψεις και μόνο θα σε κάνουν χειρότερα!Γυμναστική,διατρ οφή εννοείται βοηθάει πολύ (πολυ περισσότερο από τα χάπια) και μακριά από διάφορες ''κρεπάλες'' που νομίζεις ότι σε βοηθανε εκείνη την ώρα.Κακό φαγητό,αλκοολ,ουσίες και τα σχετικά.Αυτο γιατί το κεφάλι σου και το σώμα σου σε έναν τέτοιο αγώνα,το θες για σύμμαχο κι οχι για εχθρό!

----------


## katerina18

> καλησπερα ειμαι 30 ετων και εδω και ενα διαστημα παλευω με την ψυχολογια μου ειμαι αναμεσα σε κρισειs πανικου και αρχη μιαs καταθλιψηs..
> καθημερινα ειμαι μια στιs καλεs μου και μια στιs κακεs μου με συμπτωματολογια να κλαιω χωριs λογο ,να νιωθω τα ποδια μου πολυ βαρια ακομα και να σκεφτομαι να περπατησω για μια βολτα..θεληση υπαρχει αλλα παντα με τρομαζει οτι θα με ποιασουν τα συμπτωματα, δεν μπαινω μεσα σε λεωφορεια με κοσμο νιωθω οτι πνιγομαι ....
> πηγα σε ψυχολογο οπου διεκρινε κριση πανικου 
> εδω και λιγεs μερεs ξεκινησα και τα stelminal των 10 mg καθε βραδι και περιμενω να με βοηθησουν..
> εχω ενδιαφερον για να κανω πραγματα και το περιβαλλον μου προσπαθει να με βοηθησει αλλα με τρομαζει το γεγονοs να παω καπου μονη μηπωs και με πιασουν τα συνπτωματα με τιs κομμαρεs και τα βαρια ποδια -αισθημα λιποθυμιas
> πωσ το ξεπερναω αυτο?


Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα τον τελευταιο χρονο αντιμετωπιζω το ιδιο προβλημα..
θα σου προτεινα να αρχισεις να ασχολεισαι με κατι που σαρεσει και σε κανει να ξεχνιεσαι ..
Επισης μπορεις να αρχισεις να βγαινεις και λιγο λιγο να διανυεις ολο και μεγαλυτερες αποστασεις..
ειναι δυσκολο ,αλλα ολα στο μυαλο ειναι..!μην χαπακωνεσαι αδικα..

----------


## Lefteris82

κ γω θυμώνω με κάποιους γιατρούς που τόσο εύκολα πλασάρουν το κάθε φάρμακο .. εκτός και αν τον πιέζει ο θεραπευόμενος!

Μερικές φορές έχω την αίσθηση ότι το φάρμακο απλά κοιμίζει το πρόβλημα αλλά στην ουσία δεν το πιάνει απ την ρίζα του να το ξεριζώσει όπου οι περισσότεροι έχουμε αυτή την ανάγκη μέσα μας!

Πες μας μερικά λόγια κ για σένα.. περνάς τιποτα έντονες δυσκολίες τον τελευταίο καιρό σε κάποιο τομέα της ζωής σου;

----------


## olasouper

εντονεs δυσκολιεs δεν θα το ελεγα αν εξαιρεσειs οτι ζω με τουs γονειs μου, δεν εχω σχεση και ειμαι ανεργη ολα αυτα ταλαιπωρουν την σκεψη μου
εχω διαθεση για να βγω εξω να βγω με φιλουs προσεχω τον εαυτο μου εχω διαθεση για ζωη αλλα το προβλημα μου ειναι σκεπτομενη οτι θα πρεπει πχ να ανεβω σε λεωφοριο ή θα πρεπει να περπατησω πχ 1 χλμ με πιανει πανικοs οτι θα μου κοπουν τα ποδια και θα με πιασει ταχυπαλμια 
προσπαθω να το παλεψω οσο μπορω αλλεs φορεσ τα καταφερνω και αλλεs λεω οτι πρεπει να δεχτω φαρμακευτικη βοηθεια...

----------


## Lefteris82

Η σχέση με τους γονείς και η συγκατοίκηση σας.. πώς ειναι..? 
Ήδη μας είπες οτι σε στηρίζουν στην δύσκολη φάση που περνάς!

Απλά θέλω να σε γνωρίσω καλύτερα!

----------


## olasouper

> Η σχέση με τους γονείς και η συγκατοίκηση σας.. πώς ειναι..? 
> Ήδη μας είπες οτι σε στηρίζουν στην δύσκολη φάση που περνάς!
> 
> Απλά θέλω να σε γνωρίσω καλύτερα!


δεν εχω προβληματα με τουs γονειs μου ..ολα σε λογικα πλαισια

----------


## Lefteris82

> δεν εχω προβληματα με τουs γονειs μου ..ολα σε λογικα πλαισια


Σε ρώτησα επειδή είπες το εξής

_εντονεs δυσκολιεs δεν θα το ελεγα αν εξαιρεσειs οτι ζω με τουs γονειs μου, δεν εχω σχεση και ειμαι ανεργη ολα αυτα ταλαιπωρουν την σκεψη μου
_

K μου πιασες σε μια προταση 3 βασικους τομεις της ζωής..

Απλά αυτό με προβλημάτισε..

----------

